# cat5 cable type



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

ttps://www.platt.com/search.aspx?q=shielded+gel+filled+cat5

  
*30145-8-BK3* is the number your looking for!


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

gpop said:


> I need to order a cat5 cable that's capable of being exposed to wet duty (old under ground conduit).
> 
> 
> Something like outdoor rated gel filled cat5 shielded cable. (last I used was years ago so im not sure what the correct term for the cable is)
> ...


Look for a direct-burial rated 5e cable; if you want it to really hold up to physical damage, get it with corrugated armor. Most of these will be gel filled, or filled with a dry pack that absorbs water. 

example: 
http://ce.superioressex.com/uploade...ogs/Communications/EnduraGain-OSP-Armored.pdf


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

The trade slang is "Icky-pick". That's how I order it, and what I get is gel filled cable of whatever type I specified. The technical term, I believe, is "flooded cat5e".


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

used the stuff before and always wore vinyl gloves!
the goo is a bear to get off your skin :vs_mad:


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

splatz said:


> Look for a direct-burial rated 5e cable; if you want it to really hold up to physical damage, get it with corrugated armor. Most of these will be gel filled, or filled with a dry pack that absorbs water.
> 
> example:
> http://ce.superioressex.com/uploade...ogs/Communications/EnduraGain-OSP-Armored.pdf



I like the idea but its going to be a conduit pull with 4 LB's of which 50' is underground


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Most of the outdoor cables I've been using have a white substance in them rather than the goop in the icky pic cables. It cleans up a lot easier than the icky.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

gpop said:


> I like the idea but its going to be a conduit pull with 4 LB's of which 50' is underground


I'd just get a direct burial rated cable without the armor and don't worry about it, bonding the armor is a pain in the ass anyway. 

A cable with a PVC inner jacket and a polyethylene outer jacket will be as tough as possible without armor.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

I never knew they made a armored cat5. I can see some uses for that in the future.


----------



## paulengr (Oct 8, 2017)

The armor is just for rodent proofing. It's not MC rated. The dry powder came out because the gel stuff was sticky and messy. I don't even know if it's still on the market. Both are intended as moisture barrier.

Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I've installed lots of the corrugated armored cat 5e and cat3 25 pair and I've never had one damaged by rodents. I never used the interlocking armor in cat 5 but lots of fiber, it's very useful stuff.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

Do you think you can one hole strap corrugated horizontal along a wall and make it look professional or do you think it would droop between straps?


----------



## paulengr (Oct 8, 2017)

gpop said:


> Do you think you can one hole strap corrugated horizontal along a wall and make it look professional or do you think it would droop between straps?


Depends on how close. No worse than MC.

Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

Will have to get a sample and give it a go. Willing to try anything to get out of running pipe in a cold storage room.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

gpop said:


> Do you think you can one hole strap corrugated horizontal along a wall and make it look professional or do you think it would droop between straps?


It's going to droop a little but not much, its pretty stiff.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

We stock Ubiquity Networks tough cable, and use a lot of it. Its heavy PVC jacketed STP Cat5E.

I gave up on wasting time/money with water block Cat5 a quite awhile back.


----------

